# Making "too big" shoes fit better? Heel pads? Tongue pads?



## 123abc (Oct 3, 2014)

I have a problem that I assume many others have also - my feet are different sizes. I need a 1/2 size bigger on my left foot typically. Unfortunately, with many shoes this makes the right foot feel loose, usually in the heel area. Does anyone use heel pads or other methods to makes their shoe(s) a bit tighter? If so, what brands seem to work? What are shoe tongue pads for?

Thanks.


----------



## WHHarrington (Dec 28, 2014)

Tongue pads will push your foot back into the heel and are worth a try. My feet are slightly different sizes and on some shoes I use a tongue pad in the right shoe. If your body weight is stable and you are a half size different all day and in all styles of shoes, you can buy mismatched shoes from some of the better brands. I mention body weight because if you gain or lose significant weight, your width will change. Wrote the man with a few pairs of AEs in 2E that are too, too wide.


----------



## cegusa (Jul 17, 2014)

Tongue pads seem to be the favorite choice as they help push your foot back into the heel pocket of the shoe. The heel pads can cause friction problems and they also have a tendency to peel off and attract lint etc to the adhesive around the edges. I only have experience with a tongue pad in one shoe and it solved the problem perfectly. I went with an XL pad and trimmed it just a little in a size 12D shoe.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

If you haven't already, you might consider custom shoes from Allen Edmonds. They are not prohibitively expensive and you can get different sizes for each foot.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Have you considered just wearing an extra sock on the smaller foot?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

123abc said:


> I have a problem that I assume many others have also - my feet are different sizes. I need a 1/2 size bigger on my left foot typically. Unfortunately, with many shoes this makes the right foot feel loose, usually in the heel area. Does anyone use heel pads or other methods to makes their shoe(s) a bit tighter? If so, what brands seem to work? What are shoe tongue pads for?
> 
> Thanks.


My feet are similarly sized, but the only shoes for which this has been a significant problem is Alden. I put a tongue pad in the problem shoe, and it has helped, though still not ideal.


----------



## tas (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a pair of these: 
I think the glue has hold up quite well.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Try approaching this from the opposite angle. Buy a pair of shoes that fit your right foot, and use a shoe stretcher to "adjust" the fit of the left shoe. it is easy to obtain 1/2 size width increase, and 1/2 of a half size length increase. That may be all you need ito increase. Since shoes come in half sizes, you have never tried only a quater size difference. You can actually get just about a "full" half size increase by combining the shoe stretcher with stretching solution. There is no damage to the leather using this product, nor color change.

I use this system routinly as my right foot is a tad wider than my left and has a more prominent 5th MTP joint and a high spot laterally over a Tarsal bone. This instatnly accomplishes what a dozen wearings would produce without the discomfort or wait.

Weh I first got started collecting shoes, I was anxious to try Carmina. I found a lovely pair at the Shoemart, but 1/2 size too big. I was leery due to the extreamly high price of the boot compared to any others I had previously purchased. After RogerP reassured me that this was about the lowest price he had ever seen for new Carminas I bought them. A simple Dr. Scholl's insert was all it took to tighten them up. So you could try using that alone or with a tongue pad if necessary to take up the slack in the right shoe if you buy them to fit the left properly.

As an aside, had I known then what I know now, I would have purchased those boots in every color and style the Shoemart had. I've never seen that pricing since. But back then, I thought anything over $150 for shoes was insane,


----------



## 123abc (Oct 3, 2014)

momsdoc said:


> Try approaching this from the opposite angle. Buy a pair of shoes that fit your right foot, and use a shoe stretcher to "adjust" the fit of the left shoe. it is easy to obtain 1/2 size width increase, and 1/2 of a half size length increase. That may be all you need ito increase. Since shoes come in half sizes, you have never tried only a quater size difference. You can actually get just about a "full" half size increase by combining the shoe stretcher with stretching solution. There is no damage to the leather using this product, nor color change.
> 
> I use this system routinly as my right foot is a tad wider than my left and has a more prominent 5th MTP joint and a high spot laterally over a Tarsal bone. This instatnly accomplishes what a dozen wearings would produce without the discomfort or wait.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the advice. Momsdoc, is there a particular type of shoe stretcher you use? Or a system to stretch them a bit? This may work well for me as with the smaller size I would likely need only a limited stretch to make it work for the other foot - maybe 1/2 size or less and one size wider.

Thx


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

As a fellow with Freddy Flintstone wide feet, I too find this to be a problem. As other have noted AE does custom orders whereby you can get 2 different sized shoes.

Carmina does this as well with special orders.

I have found it is better to buy shoes a tad bigger than smaller. And, add a thin leather insole to help with the volume.

Thanks.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

123abc said:


> Thanks for all the advice. Momsdoc, is there a particular type of shoe stretcher you use? Or a system to stretch them a bit? This may work well for me as with the smaller size I would likely need only a limited stretch to make it work for the other foot - maybe 1/2 size or less and one size wider.
> 
> Thx


I used this device:
https://www.footfitter.com/p/101-001/footfitter-premium-professional-shoe-stretcher.html

And this spray:

And for boots:

The footfitter site has other devices for stretching just the vamp, or the toebox, plus a wide variety of strange medival torture devices for your shoes. Just start slowly, each increment takes a day or two to set in.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Watch out! The glue on the pads may irritate your foot.


----------



## JeffTL (Aug 7, 2012)

I've had good luck with a tongue pad for fudging about half a size. Of course it depends on the shape of the shoe and of your foot what exactly will work in a given situation, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## walds11 (Mar 8, 2015)

How do you guys prevent heel slippage, especially with loafers? Tongue pads? Will tongue pads ruin the integrity of the shoe? What about the sticky adhesive from the remains of old tongue pads? That could be rather annoying if/when you remove them.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heel slippage in a loafer can be avoided easily by sizing down 0.5 to 1.0 sizes as I do. Loafers are inherently roomier and less structured. 

However, assuming this is a foregone conclusion and you don't have that option, then tongue pads and if need be, a heel grip. 

Tongue pads won't ruin the aesthetic and if applied correctly cannot be seen. As for the glue, I've never had an issue but then again what does it matter? Assuming you need tongue pads, just put them in and forget about it.


----------



## walds11 (Mar 8, 2015)

I purchased a pair of Alden LHS CXL brown loafers in size 8.5D, which is just over a half size down from my normal size. I am experiencing some heel slippage even after a few days of wearing them. I thought that they may "settle in" after some initial wears. Anyway, I'll put the tongue pads in and forget about it


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

It may well still settle in. You can always remove the tongue pads if you don't care for them.


----------



## walds11 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'll give them more time to break in. These loafers are a super soft chromexcel leather with a single flexible leather sole, so they are super comfy right out of the box.


----------



## Greenshirt (May 22, 2013)

Same with my experience, walds11. I also have a color 8 cordovan tassel that is half size bigger.

Initially I used the tongue pads but found them to be too tight for my feet. I switched to anti slipsl and so far they are doing well, meaning lesser heel slip.


----------



## walds11 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback! The anti slips posted above?


----------



## walds11 (Mar 8, 2015)

My shoe guy gave me these...



They have a textured rubbery surface. Which way do I insert them? As pictured? Or flip them upside down?


----------



## WilburMcG (Aug 2, 2015)

I have struggled with this for years myself. I have had great success buying inexpensive, flat cushion insoles and putting them underneath the manufacturers insole. This fills up the space within the shoe about a half size. 

They last a surprisingly long time when used under the manufacturer's insole, but are cheap enough to replace evry couple months if needed. And they have the added side effect of making the shoe more cushiony! :great:


----------



## walds11 (Mar 8, 2015)

Which way do I put these in?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ Screen right.


----------



## Jfrazi2 (Apr 16, 2013)

I would guess the shoe on the left is the correct way but I could be wrong.


----------



## trufunk (Jul 23, 2015)

Right shoe


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## walds11 (Mar 8, 2015)

Before I stick them in, I want to make sure. Thanks guys.


----------



## Jfrazi2 (Apr 16, 2013)

Jfrazi2 said:


> I would guess the shoe on the left is the correct way but I could be wrong.


I must correct myself, the shoe on the right is correct placement for heel pads.


----------



## walds11 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks guys! After wearing these for just over a week, I thought the heels would settle in. I still have slight heel slippage. These heel pads should do the trick.


----------



## walds11 (Mar 8, 2015)

My shoe guy also gave me these...



They are considerably thinner than the other ones. I'll try the Taccos first and see how they work...


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

These https://www.amazon.co.uk/Slimflex-Length-Standard-Orthotic-Insoles/dp/B00B5ZQW2E are excellent for solving that problem. I'm sure that something similar will be available in the US.


----------

